# aviation songs



## Smokey (Aug 2, 2006)

Give Me Operations

Author unknown, Air Force traditional

CHORUS:
Give me operations way out on some lonely atoll
For I am too young to die; I just want to grow old

Don't give me a P-38; the props, they counter-rotate
She's smattered and smitten from Burma to Britain
Don't give me a P-38

CHORUS

Don't give me a P-39; the engine is mounted behind
She'll tumble and roll, and she'll bore a deep hole
Don't give me a P-39

CHORUS

Don't give me a Peter-four-oh; it's a hell of an airplane, I know
A ground-looping *******, you're bound to get plastered
Don't give me a Peter-four-oh

CHORUS

Don't give me an old Thunderbolt; she gave many pilots a jolt
It looks like a jug, and it flies like a tug
Don't give me an old Thunderbolt

CHORUS

Don't give me a P-51; the airplane that's second to none
She'll loop, roll and spin, but she'll auger you in
Don't give me a P-51

CHORUS

Don't give me an F-82; that monster from out of the blue
You won't understand just who's in command
Don't give me an F-82

CHORUS

Don't five me an old Shooting Star; she goes, but not very far
She'll rumble and spout, and will surely flame out
Don't give me an old Shooting Star

mil2


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 2, 2006)

There's a home for batchy airmen
Down in sunny Sudan
The airmen are all batchy and so's the bloody Old Man
There's bags and bags of bullshit
And saluting in the square
And when you're not saluting
You're up in the flaming air!

Oh, we're leaving Khartoum
By the light of the moon
We're sailing by night and by day
Oh, we can't stand the heat
We've got nothing to eat
We've thrown all our rations away!

So - sail on, Somersetshire
The skipper looks on her with pride
He'd have a blue fit
If he saw any ****
On the side of the Somersetshire!

This is my story, this is my song
I've been in this air force too f**king long
So God bless the Rodney, Revenge and Renown
But we can't say the Hood 'cause the blighter's gone down!

J**gered-I, whadya say?
I'll f**k all the SPs that come down our way!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2006)

A Classic....

After the turn of the century
In the clear blue skies over Germany
Came a roar and a thunder men had never heard
Like the scream and the sound of a big war bird

Up in the sky, a man in a plane
Baron von Richthofen was his name
Eighty men tried, and eighty men died
Now they're buried together on the countryside

Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, fifty or more
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' up the score
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany

In the nick of time, a hero arose
A funny-looking dog with a big black nose
He flew into the sky to seek revenge
But the Baron shot him down - "Curses, foiled again!"

Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, fifty or more
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' up the score
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany

Now, Snoopy had sworn that he'd get that man
So he asked the Great Pumpkin for a new battle plan
He challenged the German to a real dogfight
While the Baron was laughing, he got him in his sight

That Bloody Red Baron was in a fix
He'd tried everything, but he'd run out of tricks
Snoopy fired once, and he fired twice
And that Bloody Red Baron went spinning out of sight

Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, fifty or more
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' up the score
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany

Ten, twenty, thirty, forty, fifty or more
The Bloody Red Baron was rollin' up the score
Eighty men died tryin' to end that spree
of the Bloody Red Baron of Germany


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2006)

Flyboyj, on Discovery Wings, they had a show on the F105.

There was a song composed by the 'Thud pilots in the Vietnam war. Pretty sarcastic and funny.

You ever hear it? 

I gave up a long time ago trying to find the lyrics.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2006)

That was the first piece of music I ever bought Joe


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 2, 2006)

About the P-39

Take the connecting rod out of my kidney, 
The piston from out of my brain, 
From the small of my back take the crankshaft, 
And assemble the engine again!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Flyboyj, on Discovery Wings, they had a show on the F105.
> 
> There was a song composed by the 'Thud pilots in the Vietnam war. Pretty sarcastic and funny.
> 
> ...



YEP!!! Great songs, I've been looking for them too!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> That was the first piece of music I ever bought Joe


Now I know were both old farts!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 2, 2006)

That song was from 1967.

Song was "Snoopy vs the Red Baron"

By the unforgettable "The Royal Guardsman"


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 2, 2006)

red river rats 
River Rats
you'll find the link for their hymn


----------



## RaysEpiphone (Aug 29, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> Flyboyj, on Discovery Wings, they had a show on the F105.
> 
> There was a song composed by the 'Thud pilots in the Vietnam war. Pretty sarcastic and funny.
> 
> ...





100 missions to be flown Mm Hmm Mm Hmm
100 bridges to be blown Mm Hmm Mm Hmm

I don't remember the rest of the words right off had, found this site Discovery Channel - Wings: F-105 Thunderchief (1999) TVRip rapidshare, torrent download that has the show but it didn't work after I down loaded it, maybe as I'm using a Mac right now.

Watch my six


----------



## Timppa (Aug 29, 2010)

The A-25 song is a traditional British Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm squaddie song:

They say in the Air Force that landing's okay
If the pilot can get out and still walk away
But in the Fleet Air Arm the prospects are grim
If the landing is poor and the pilot can’t swim
CHORUS
Cracking show, I'm alive,
But I still have to render my A-25

They taught me to fly in an old Tiger Moth
A dreadful contraption of wood, string and cloth
It does sixty knots or something fantastic
A awful good show for some string and elastic
CHORUS

When you come o’er the round down and see Wings frown
You can safely assume that your hook isn’t down
An awful great barrier looms up ahead front
You can hear "Wings" yelling: "Cut engine, you --------- idiot!"
CHORUS

They gave me a Seafire to beat up the fleet
I beat up the Rodney and Nelson a treat
Forgot the tall mast on top of the Formid
And a seat in the goofers was worth fifty quid
CHORUS

When the batsman says "lower" I always go higher
I turn to starboard and prang my Seafire
The boys in the goofers, they all think I am green
But I get my commission from Supermarine!
CHORUS

I sit on the booster, awaiting the kick
Amusing myself by rotating the stick
There goes the green light, the thing gives a cough
"Gor blimey", says Wings, "he has tossed himself off!"
CHORUS

I fly for enjoyment, I fly for just fun
I’m awfully anxious to shoot down a Hun
But as for deck landings at night in the dark
As I told Wings this morning, "blow that for a lark!"
CHORUS

As I roar down the deck in my Martlet Mark Four
Loud in my ears is the Cyclone's sweet roar
Chuff clank clank, chuff clank clank, chuff clank clank - clink!
Away wing on pom-pom and into the drink!
CHORUS

I thought I was coming in low enough but -
I was 50 feet high when the batsman gave "Cut!"
Loud in my earholes the sweet angels sang
Float float float, float float float - barrier - prang!
CHORUS

Now in the Luftwaffe they never complain
Since Goering invented the pilotless plane.
They sit in the crew room and sing all the day,
And this is the song that they sing so they say:
CHORUS

I flew over Jay-pan in my F.O. 2
Taking some pictures, admiring the view,
When up came the flak and I turned round about,
And that's why I sit in my dinghy and shout:
CHORUS

The "Wings" of St. Merryn in a Reliant one day
Set out for Trelliga for tea for to stay,
But as he got there his engine cut out,
And now all you hear is Wings' painful shout:
CHORUS

So come all young Subbies and listen to me:
A Fleet Air Arm pilot you never should be -
But stay on the shore and get two rings or three
And go out every night on the p--s down at Lee.
CHORUS


----------



## Jean (Dec 19, 2013)

RaysEpiphone said:


> 100 missions to be flown Mm Hmm Mm Hmm
> 100 bridges to be blown Mm Hmm Mm Hmm
> 
> I don't remember the rest of the words right off had, found this site
> ...


----------



## pattle (Dec 19, 2013)

The best song was the theme to the film "Those Magnificent Men in their Flying Machines" of course.


----------



## CobberKane (Dec 19, 2013)

The absolute original fighter pilots song:

_The Bells of Hell go ting-a-ling-a-ling
For you but not for me:
For me the angels sing-a-ling-a-ling,
They've got the goods for me.
Oh! Death, where is thy sting-a-ling-a-ling?
Oh! Grave, thy victory?
The Bells of Hell go ting-a-ling-a-ling
For you but not for me._


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2013)

Well not really aviation but we had to RIDE in a plane to jump. Had to learn this "song" word for word, all before your first jump, of course...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKdBBbU7hxo_


----------



## fritzthefox (Dec 21, 2013)

I still remember parts of this one from an old book of Air Force ditty's:

Fighter Pilot University :: Ain't No Fighter Pilot's Down in Hell

The lyrics I read were a bit different, though, and the version I linked to omits one of my favorite verses:

Oh, it's naughty, naughty, naughty but it's nice
If you ever do it once you'll do it twice
It'll wreck your reputation,
but increase the population,
Oh, it's naughty, naughty, naughty but it's nice


----------



## silence (Dec 21, 2013)

ACES HIGH / Iron Maiden

There goes the siren that warns of the air raid
Then comes the sound of the guns sending flak
Out for the scramble we've got to get airborne
Got to get up for the coming attack.

Jump in the cockpit and start up the engines
Remove all the wheelblocks there's no time to waste
Gathering speed as we head down the runway
Gotta get airborne before it's too late.

Running, scrambling, flying
Rolling, turning, diving, going in again
Run, live to fly, fly to live, do or die
Run, live to fly, fly to live. aces high.

Move in to fire at the mainstream of bombers
Let off a sharp burst and then turn away
Roll over, spin round and come in behind them
Move to their blindsides and firing again.

Bandits at 8 o'clock move in behind us
Ten Me-109's out of the sun
Ascending and turning our Spitfires to face them
Heading straight for them I press down my guns

Rolling, turning, diving
Rolling, turning, diving, going in again
Run, live to fly, fly to live, do or die
Run, live to fly, fly to live, aces high.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## silence (Dec 21, 2013)

TAILGUNNER / Iron Maiden

Trace your way back 50 years
To the glow of Dresden - blood and tears
In the black above by the cruel searchlight
Men will die and men will fight - yeah|
Who shot who and who fired first?
Dripping death to whet the bloodthirst
No radar lock on - skin and bone
The bomber boys are going home

chorus

Climb into the sky never wonder why - Tailgunner
You're a Tailgunner

(repeat)

Nail that Fokker, kill that son.
I'm Gonna blow your guts out with my gun
The weather forecast's good for war
Cologne and Frankfurt? Have some more|
Tail end Charlie in the boiling sky
The Enola Gay was my last try
Now that this Tailgunner's gone
No more bombers (just one big bomb)

chorus

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pattle (Dec 21, 2013)

silence said:


> TAILGUNNER / Iron Maiden
> 
> Trace your way back 50 years
> To the glow of Dresden - blood and tears
> ...



You would like Bomber by Motorhead as well then, I dare say.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

I remember this one from a book on fighter pilots.
"Glorious, glorious,
One keg of beer for the four of us,
Singing glory be to god that there are no more of us,
'Cause one of us could drink it all alone!
(Damn near!)

The interesting thing about this one is that no music I.D. is required, all you have to do is chant it and the song becomes apparent.


----------



## andy2012 (Dec 21, 2013)

_Army Air force Heaven_ is great one. This is the only video I could find of this song. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLx_uugQRyw_


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 21, 2013)

Everywhere I went in the USAF, or Army Aviation I heard of the songs the pilots would make when they were in the officers club and deep into their beer.

Not that I ever stepped foot into the O-club. 
But sometimes us enlisted men would get access to recordings of their more successful efforts.

I remember one from Itazuki AFB Japan, Korean war era. About a young 2nd Lt. in a F-82 flying IFR literally ( I fly railroads ) 
Everything was going fine until the tracks disappeared into a hole in the mountain, a railroad tunnel. 
I wish I could remember all the lyrics .


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2013)

Paul, with some added lyrics that was a running song at Bragg
Drink, Drink, Drink, Drink
Drink, Drink, Drink, Drink

Drunk last night 
Drunk the night before
Gunna get drunk like i never have before
Cuz when Im drunk im happy as can be
Cuz Im a member of the frog family!

Well, the frog familly is the best family 
to ever sail accross the seven seas!
You got your highland frog
And your lowland frog,
Your underwater frog and your gosh darn frog.

Singin glorious oh glorious
One keg o' beer for the 4 of us
Thank god there are no more of us
cuz one of us is drinkin all the beer.
Damn near!

The state of california is a hellofa place to be
the temurature in the shade is 193!

There isnt any water
There isnt any grass
Jus a whole lotta cactus
Thatll stick you in the ass!

singin glorious oh glorious
One keg o' beer for the 4 of us
Thank god there are no more of us
cuz one of us is drinkin all the beer.
Damn near!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, that's the one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYLPoTNnKAk_


----------



## glennasher (Dec 22, 2013)

I can't seem to find it on Google, but I can recall either a song or poem "When a Beau goes in" from a book about the RAF that stuck in my head pretty well at the time(about 45 years ago).

Apparently, ditching a Beaufighter wasn't conducive to long life.


----------

